# Special! OEM (LK) Euro Switches $33 Shipped 3 day priority mail!



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat switches Sale ***$35 shipped****





_Modified by VividWonders.com at 1:32 PM 9-26-2006_


----------



## vr6todd (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (VividWonders.com)*

do you have them for a B4 passat?


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (vr6todd)*

no sorry


_Modified by VividWonders.com at 5:11 PM 3-23-2005_


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (VividWonders.com)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Ordered mine on Thursday, arrived 0830 Friday total time for removal of N/A switch, install of Euro switch and test all functions was 5 minutes (most of that was making sure electric tape was completely covering TFL spade).


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (77kafer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *77kafer* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Ordered mine on Thursday, arrived 0830 Friday total time for removal of N/A switch, install of Euro switch and test all functions was 5 minutes (most of that was making sure electric tape was completely covering TFL spade).









Wow some times the post even surprises me, any way glad you got it fast. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scottnbarb (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (VividWonders.com)*

Any chance you have access to the headlight leveler motors? For a B3 Passat?


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (scottnbarb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scottnbarb* »_Any chance you have access to the headlight leveler motors? For a B3 Passat?

Could get them but not in stock, they are also expensive.


----------



## scottnbarb (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (VividWonders.com)*

I gotta ask even if I'm not going to like the answer, can you shoot me an ~ price for one and also for both.


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (scottnbarb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scottnbarb* »_I gotta ask even if I'm not going to like the answer, can you shoot me an ~ price for one and also for both. 

would have to look


----------



## _Gumby_ (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (VividWonders.com)*

I've driven european spec cars before in my travels in eastern europe, and I have to say I do miss the light leveling feature. I am also pretty annoyed by my daytime driving lights. I'm just starting to mod my jetta and HID's and fog lights are on my list. I heard that 'peaking' can happen if you turn your car off or on with the HID's on causing damage also.
So is the current wiring going to work with these switches or would I need to pick up another wiring kit as well?


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (_Gumby_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_Gumby_* »_I've driven european spec cars before in my travels in eastern europe, and I have to say I do miss the light leveling feature. I am also pretty annoyed by my daytime driving lights. I'm just starting to mod my jetta and HID's and fog lights are on my list. I heard that 'peaking' can happen if you turn your car off or on with the HID's on causing damage also.
So is the current wiring going to work with these switches or would I need to pick up another wiring kit as well?









You will need an additional wiring harness for the rheostat switch but for the euro switch it is a direct plug and play. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## _Gumby_ (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (VividWonders.com)*

just checked out the install procedures on your site.. seems simple enough.
got a question though,, Is it a 3 positoin switch? off/markers/headlights, and the 2 on the bottom left, are they just high and low beam indicators?
I dont understand the 7 light options? Sorry for all the questions, but I just like to know what I'm getting.
Thanks,


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (_Gumby_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_Gumby_* »_just checked out the install procedures on your site.. seems simple enough.
got a question though,, Is it a 3 positoin switch? off/markers/headlights, and the 2 on the bottom left, are they just high and low beam indicators?
I dont understand the 7 light options? Sorry for all the questions, but I just like to know what I'm getting.
Thanks,

The switch goes as follows, the first position is the off position and unless you have you drl disabled you headlights will be on. The first spot over is the parking lights w/out headlights. The second is the headlights and parking lights. now you can pull the switch knob out towards you to activate you fog lights. the 2 symbols on the lower left side are the front and rear fog.


----------



## lagunaroone (Jun 15, 2003)

Just bought a euroswitch...35 bucks shipped, good deal...hope it gets here! Vividwonders, looking to buy OEM HID's original all in all. Do you have any and what would be your best offer?Cheers!


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (lagunaroone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lagunaroone* »_Just bought a euroswitch...35 bucks shipped, good deal...hope it gets here! Vividwonders, looking to buy OEM HID's original all in all. Do you have any and what would be your best offer?Cheers!

Payment received thanks, your switch will go out Monday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
No oem hid’s sorry. 
-Justin


----------



## RPTOFNDR (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: (VividWonders.com)*

VividWonders rocks.Plain and Simple.
Paid with Paypal,Recieved my order within 3 days!
Unbeatable. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lagunaroone (Jun 15, 2003)

Thanks for the good price Justin. I was looking at the FK design LED black taillamps you have for sale. I understand the large area is all red and LED's, but where is the turn signal located and the reverse light plus the rear fog light?And are these outside of the regular and brake lights LED's as well? And what color?Orange or red? Thx John


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (RPTOFNDR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RPTOFNDR* »_VividWonders rocks.Plain and Simple.
Paid with Paypal,Recieved my order within 3 days!
Unbeatable. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (VividWonders.com)*

on this switch, when the switch is in the headlight or parking light position, do the city lights come on too??


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_on this switch, when the switch is in the headlight or parking light position, do the city lights come on too??

yes i am pretty sure


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (VividWonders.com)*

ok thanks, i may b picking one of these up in the near future. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_ok thanks, i may b picking one of these up in the near future. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

sure thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RDSFSU2004 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (VividWonders.com)*

Do you have the leveling switch for a Corrado?


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (RDSFSU2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RDSFSU2004* »_Do you have the leveling switch for a Corrado?

no sorry


----------



## Meld (Aug 16, 2003)

Just sent paypal tonight for Euroswitch


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (Meld)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Meld* »_Just sent paypal tonight for Euroswitch

order will go out today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blown05GLI (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (VividWonders.com)*

Does the rheostat come with wiring? I may order both, euro switch for g/f.


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (Blown05GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blown05GLI* »_Does the rheostat come with wiring? I may order both, euro switch for g/f.

No, the rheostat switch does not come w/ a harness but does require one for proper use.
-Justin


----------



## Hans Delbruck (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: (VividWonders.com)*

Just placed order from VividWonders.com for EuroSwitch.
Looking forward to getting it !


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (Hans Delbruck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hans Delbruck* »_Just placed order from VividWonders.com for EuroSwitch.
Looking forward to getting it !

The switch will go out today, and should get to you in 3 business days.
Thanks 
-Justin


----------



## TDITex (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (VividWonders.com)*

Got mine today!! YOU GUYS RULE!!! A+++++! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (aggiestud)*

Any chance of getting Mk V light switches (with fogs)?


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (utsava)*


_Quote, originally posted by *utsava* »_Any chance of getting Mk V light switches (with fogs)?

not yet,


----------



## celtic psycho (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (utsava)*

Any chance of getting MkIII euro switches in? Or do you only have them for mkIV's?


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (celtic psycho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *celtic psycho* »_Any chance of getting MkIII euro switches in? Or do you only have them for mkIV's?

sorry only mk4's


----------



## FreddyInAz (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (VividWonders.com)*

I dont have my Euro switch Yet but its on its way. I currently have ecodes.......
I noticed when my car is running and the emergency light is engaged, The only light to come on is the little Bulb below the DRL is there any way to only get that light to come on during the day or is that wired with DRL? 
Once my Euro switch comes in will the euro switch allow me to only turn that light on?


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (FreddyInAz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FreddyInAz* »_I dont have my Euro switch Yet but its on its way. I currently have ecodes.......
I noticed when my car is running and the emergency light is engaged, The only light to come on is the little Bulb below the DRL is there any way to only get that light to come on during the day or is that wired with DRL? 
Once my Euro switch comes in will the euro switch allow me to only turn that light on?


Yes you will be able to run only the city/parking lights w/ out the DRL’s on the first option on the switch.


----------



## Blown05GLI (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (VividWonders.com)*

Do you have the mkiv fog light wiring so you can put the switch and oem gti heads w/fogs into a regular golf?


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (Blown05GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blown05GLI* »_Do you have the mkiv fog light wiring so you can put the switch and oem gti heads w/fogs into a regular golf?

yes we do sell the fog harness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.vividwonders.com/MK4LIGHTS.html


----------



## Blown05GLI (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (VividWonders.com)*

Thanks, will be ordering soon.


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (Blown05GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blown05GLI* »_Thanks, will be ordering soon. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## danski0224 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (VividWonders.com)*

Where is the rheostat mounting location?


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (danski0224)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danski0224* »_Where is the rheostat mounting location?

It will be replace the stock rheostat/ interior light dimmer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-J


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (VividWonders.com)*

Just ordered mine! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Just ordered mine! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Great, we will have the order out today and you should have it in 2-3 business days. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks 
-J


----------



## KBofMontclair (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (VividWonders.com)*

how come you guys dont sell the mk3 euro switches???


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (KBofMontclair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KBofMontclair* »_how come you guys dont sell the mk3 euro switches???

We will be soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joongki1782 (Apr 20, 2005)

Ordered
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (joongki1782)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joongki1782* »_Ordered
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

great, we will have the switch out on mon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks
-J


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif bump
nice new website!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (sleepygti28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepygti28* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif bump
nice new website!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

thank you


----------



## jwrench (May 18, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (VividWonders.com)*

will this work for b5 passat?


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (jwrench)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwrench* »_will this work for b5 passat?

yes


----------



## evansair (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (VividWonders.com)*

Hi. I need a set of light switch, and a leveling rheostat. If you still have them, let me know a price and where to send the money!
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (evansair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evansair* »_Hi. I need a set of light switch, and a leveling rheostat. If you still have them, let me know a price and where to send the money!
Thanks,
Tim

hello, we have both. you can purchase them off the web site http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ekim vkm (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (VividWonders.com)*

Why can't mk3 switches be this inexpensive


----------



## Bijos1.8 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (2slow Vento)*

is this deal still good?


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (Bijos1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bijos1.8* »_is this deal still good?

_Quote, originally posted by *Bijos1.8* »_is this deal still good?
yes it is


----------



## awai05 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (VividWonders.com)*

I'd like a euro switch. It *does* disable the DRL if I want, yes?
What's the paypal address? I'll send payment there. Thanks!
BTW, where can I read about installation?


_Modified by awai05 at 11:41 PM 3-4-2006_


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (awai05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awai05* »_I'd like a euro switch. It *does* disable the DRL if I want, yes?
What's the paypal address? I'll send payment there. Thanks!
BTW, where can I read about installation?

_Modified by awai05 at 11:41 PM 3-4-2006_


yes it will disable drl's. you can buy them on the first post.
install read up on http://www.vividwonders.com/euroswitchinstall


----------



## awai05 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (VividWonders.com)*

...I just sent payment. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (awai05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awai05* »_...I just sent payment. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tihol (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (VividWonders.com)*

E-mailed to website, hope to read reply soon.
What's the current deal for Canada?
TIA,
Tihol


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (tihol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tihol* »_E-mailed to website, hope to read reply soon.
What's the current deal for Canada?
TIA,
Tihol


sorry, we do not ship out of the us


----------



## awai05 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (VividWonders.com)*

I got the switch. Thanks!


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (awai05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awai05* »_I got the switch. Thanks!

thanks again


----------



## awai05 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (VividWonders.com)*

Hi VividWonders,
How may I contact you by email? I installed my switch earlier today, but had problems turning on the driver-side city light, as well as the tachometer and spedometer dashboard lights!







The problem went away when I changed back my oem switch.


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (awai05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awai05* »_Hi VividWonders,
How may I contact you by email? I installed my switch earlier today, but had problems turning on the driver-side city light, as well as the tachometer and spedometer dashboard lights!







The problem went away when I changed back my oem switch.


the e mail address is [email protected]
i will also send you a pm to see if i can catch you on vwv


----------



## ibldrc (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (VividWonders.com)*

Just ordered one, bump!


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (ibldrc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ibldrc* »_Just ordered one, bump!









thank you


----------



## oxfletchox (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (VividWonders.com)*

got mine the other day bad a$$ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
beers on me


----------



## samuelr (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (VividWonders.com)*

just ordered switch. when i install it, do i need a different harness, or is original fine. also, i've seen talk of bending/taping some pin to disable drl's. do i need to do this or is there better non hacking way?
also, i would like to utilize rear fog switch to operate my rear bright blue led license plate bolt lights. i currently have them in series with headlamps piggybacked to tail light wire and they stay on permanantly when headlamps/tail lights are on. this is cause for getting pulled over twice







in a week and would like to be able to turn them off when the fuzz is in the vicinity.
i seen some rear fog harness kit on that eurowires.net site for the euroswitch. will i need this to make it the rears work with switch?
i apologize for the book, but i need to know.


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (samuelr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *samuelr* »_just ordered switch. when i install it, do i need a different harness, or is original fine. also, i've seen talk of bending/taping some pin to disable drl's. do i need to do this or is there better non hacking way?
also, i would like to utilize rear fog switch to operate my rear bright blue led license plate bolt lights. i currently have them in series with headlamps piggybacked to tail light wire and they stay on permanantly when headlamps/tail lights are on. this is cause for getting pulled over twice







in a week and would like to be able to turn them off when the fuzz is in the vicinity.
i seen some rear fog harness kit on that eurowires.net site for the euroswitch. will i need this to make it the rears work with switch?
i apologize for the book, but i need to know. 

no, this switch(euro switch) is plug and play
you dont have to do anything. to take the drl's off just turn the switch to the first position. if you want to completely disabled the drls' just put a small piece of electrical tape over that pin.
a great way to run those lights would be through the rear fog option. see our install instructions http://www.vividwonders.com/euroswitchinstall


----------



## samuelr (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (VividWonders.com)*

okay, so(1) when i have the light at the off position, the drl's are on? then(2) when i switch to the 1st position(2 lil lites), the drl's turn off, but that illuminates interior dash lights and parking lights correct? (i'd like to keep the drl's off all the time without parking lights on.)
then(3) final is full headlights i would think







. so when i pull for front fogs as i do w/ my current setup, does that light rear fogs as well, or is there another switch setting for that? i notice the 2 symbols, but does that second foglight symbol illuminate/operate the same time as the fronts?







by the way, i don't have the switch yet, i'm just all psyched up to find out how it works. i also want to clarify if i'm gonna have to tape the pin for drl's, and if i need a setup kit or harness to use the rear led bolts i have on my license plate. they are piggy backed to rear tail lights and would like to use the rear fog switch to operate those seperately with it. right now they are on as long as my headlights are on. this is cause for the fuzz to pull me over when he wants.


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (samuelr)*

to turn of the daytime running lights, you have to tape over the TFL pin on the switch. for the rear fog light on the switch you pull the knob out one more stop. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## samuelr (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (77kafer)*

awesome, thanks. one more dumb q. is the color for the rear fog on the switch green as well as front fog when activated?
and do i still need an adapter or anything to hook up a rear fog?
or will i have to hack a little with the switch and wiring?
thats actually 3 questions


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (samuelr)*

The color for the rear fog indicator on the switch is yellow, as opposed to green (for front fog). Hooking up the rear fog can be found at http://www.vividwonders.com/euroswitchinstall , or do a search in Mk4 section, or lighting section.


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (samuelr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *samuelr* »_awesome, thanks. one more dumb q. is the color for the rear fog on the switch green as well as front fog when activated?
and do i still need an adapter or anything to hook up a rear fog?
or will i have to hack a little with the switch and wiring?
thats actually 3 questions










On all switches you will have to install an extra led to make the rear fog turn a different color when on. there is a spot for it and many diy’s for that mod. At that point you can make it any color you would like.


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (VividWonders.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VividWonders.com* »_

On all switches you will have to install an extra led to make the rear fog turn a different color when on.








duh, that's right, I was thinking of the Mk III Euro switch










_Modified by 77kafer at 3:39 PM 4-5-2006_


----------



## samuelr (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (VividWonders.com)*

i received mine today and installed taping the drl pin. freekin' great! but i will put an led in the switch for rear, but i still need to know how i hook up the rear led's i have on my plates to use as the fogs







. do i need an adapter for the harness? i'm sure i'm gonna need to put my power line for the led's into something in the switch to activate it/or run the line from the switch to the rear for that matter. i just need to know where. does anyone have a rear setup that works.


----------



## samuelr (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (samuelr)*

do i need to take apart the switch?


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (samuelr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *samuelr* »_i received mine today and installed taping the drl pin. freekin' great! but i will put an led in the switch for rear, but i still need to know how i hook up the rear led's i have on my plates to use as the fogs







. do i need an adapter for the harness? i'm sure i'm gonna need to put my power line for the led's into something in the switch to activate it/or run the line from the switch to the rear for that matter. i just need to know where. does anyone have a rear setup that works.


all you need to do is run one wire to the back from the switch.
take a look at http://www.vividwonders.com/euroswitchinstall


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (samuelr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *samuelr* »_do i need to take apart the switch?

to run the wire? no


----------



## samuelr (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (VividWonders.com)*

cool guys, thanks for your patience with my kid in a hobby shop questions. i have my switch apart right now soldering the wire(piece of small paperclip) on the board. i will add the blue colored led. i got the diy from www.junglist.org/fogmod/. i'm very glad i ordered. i decided to remove tape from pin and just bent it. when i took out the switch again to solder the tape was all in the plug and sticky. this is cleaner bending it(imo)







. 
anyway, thanks again for the deal and explanations







.


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (samuelr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *samuelr* »_cool guys, thanks for your patience with my kid in a hobby shop questions. i have my switch apart right now soldering the wire(piece of small paperclip) on the board. i will add the blue colored led. i got the diy from www.junglist.org/fogmod/. i'm very glad i ordered. i decided to remove tape from pin and just bent it. when i took out the switch again to solder the tape was all in the plug and sticky. this is cleaner bending it(imo)







. 
anyway, thanks again for the deal and explanations







.

glad we could help you out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








-J


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (samuelr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *samuelr* »_i have my switch apart right now soldering the wire(piece of small paperclip) on the board. i will add the blue colored led. i got the diy from http://www.junglist.org/fogmod/.

Does the circuit board look like the one on that web site? There was a post in another forum that these had a different circuit board without the holes for the LED? Can you post a picture of the circuit board?


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_
Does the circuit board look like the one on that web site? There was a post in another forum that these had a different circuit board without the holes for the LED? Can you post a picture of the circuit board?

Was pretty sure we already answered this. the circuit board does have the spot for the extra led.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (VividWonders.com)*

Great - thanks for confirming. A lot of misinformation on the Golf IV & Jetta IV forum!


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_Great - thanks for confirming. A lot of misinformation on the Golf IV & Jetta IV forum!


sure thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Foter (Jun 22, 2005)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (VividWonders.com)*

Just got mine the other day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Bump for a good seller with super fast shipping!!


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (Foter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Foter* »_Just got mine the other day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Bump for a good seller with super fast shipping!!

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## awai05 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (VividWonders.com)*

Good seller --I had a glitch with my first switch and VividWonders replaced it quickly. Thanks!!


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (awai05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awai05* »_Good seller --I had a glitch with my first switch and VividWonders replaced it quickly. Thanks!!


----------



## IFlyGTI (Feb 26, 2001)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (VividWonders.com)*

Keeping it alive. Just odered mine today. I have one in the car now but it's of "lesser" quality. Thanks for providing this deal to the group. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (IFlyGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IFlyGTI* »_Keeping it alive. Just odered mine today. I have one in the car now but it's of "lesser" quality. Thanks for providing this deal to the group. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








-
J


----------



## IFlyGTI (Feb 26, 2001)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (VividWonders.com)*

Got mine in Wednesday & I can definitely tell the difference. Thanks again.





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (IFlyGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IFlyGTI* »_Got mine in Wednesday & I can definitely tell the difference. Thanks again.





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TDELTA (Apr 17, 1999)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (VividWonders.com)*

Speedy order process and delivery.


----------



## VividWonders.com (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OEM Euro switches Sale ***$35 shipped*** OEM Rheostat swit ... (TDELTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDELTA* »_Speedy order process and delivery.


----------

